# Electric Druid Flangelicious



## Mcknib (Jun 2, 2020)

First build post in these parts! an electric druid flangelicious circuit this is the four knob version nice easy build with Tom's Flange chip cutting out a lot of the normal Flanger circuit parts, making it simple to build and even simpler to set up, etched the enclosure and for a change didn't rough it up like I usually do...well just a tiny bit of sanding parts away and the odd scratch here and there, I like them to look old and battered like me!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice! I love Toms stuff, try the filterFX next if you haven’t already


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 3, 2020)

Cool etch job, clean build.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice.  Always wondered about this and the delay.


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 3, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Very nice.  Always wondered about this and the delay.


The good thing about this Gordo is that you can swap out the 4 knob flanger and experimental multiflange chip for 2 different flanger sounds with the same circuit, the only thing that changes is the order of the knobs. I got both chips but didn't really have a chance to mess with the multiflange chip I did try it briefly and liked what I heard, unfortunately I had to hand this over to the guy I built it for before I could give it a good going over


----------



## Gordo (Jun 4, 2020)

Good to know, thanks for the follow up!


----------



## sticky1138 (Oct 23, 2021)

Are you getting any trickling water noise from yours?

I just finished this one and it's honestly the best sounding flanger I've played, but damn is it noisy.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes but very quiet background noises

I was initially getting fairly loud what I described as finding nemo noises msgd Tom and he sent this

Mine was due to a cap I'd missed soldering one of the legs in

After I actually soldered it in the noise was still there but barely audible


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 23, 2021)

Mine does this too, the multiflange chip is fun.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 23, 2021)

Also nice build, sir.


----------

